# Lumber cart



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

It's been a while since I was last on these forums, other priorities kind of pushed woodworking off my radar for a year or so. But I seem to have regained my enthusiasm for it this summer. Buying some new tools always helps with that  Today was a public holiday here and I was looking forward to getting outside and making some sawdust... but it rained all day, non-stop. So instead I sorted out the pictures of the lumber cart I made earlier in the summer, and made a drawing with the dimensions, and here they are.

The cart will hold up to 6 sheets of 3/4" material plus a few other boards and off-cuts. It's only 18" deep so it slips down the side of my garage.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice build thanks Andy.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very handy, Andy.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Cool Cart.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

I like that; good solution , going to make one as part of my shop re-jig. ( Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery !)

Rog


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really neat!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a genius solution. Very neat.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's beautifully done, I think my stock needs a little tidiness now.


----------

